# cleaning the foot pedals



## sturn (Nov 3, 2005)

What do you use to clean and keep the foot pedals and rest looking as new ?
Wet day here so no wash etc possible today.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Rubber/plastic ones, scrub with AG interior cleaner and a brush, and dry. I don't really risk dressing just in case on other peoples cars. I *have*done on my show cars before judging before but it is a bit silly.

Metal ones, good old Autosol followed by AG SRP.


----------



## bazc (Nov 20, 2005)

Thats wot i do, spray abit of interior cleaner on the pedals and scrub and suck with wet vac


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Yep just spray some all purpose cleaner on, I rarely dress the pedals as they become slippy with many protectants.


----------

